# TiVo® Series2 80-Hour Dual-Tuner DVR Question



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, is it possible to hack the Dual-Tuner Tivos like you would a single tuner one? I have a Charter provided DVR box right now and would like the ability to watch shows I've recorded on my computer and back them up if I want to. I would like the ability to easily add hard drive space and everything to one if I buy one though.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you don't need to hack the unit to do what you want to do.
The new units have Tivo To Go. Which is Tivo Sanctioned extraction.


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> you don't need to hack the unit to do what you want to do.
> The new units have Tivo To Go. Which is Tivo Sanctioned extraction.


What about adding hard drive space though?


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

runt said:


> What about adding hard drive space though?


No problem. Just google "hinsdale" and you will be on your way!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Instructions customized to your tivo:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

wscannell said:


> Instructions customized to your tivo:
> 
> http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


Use this link. Hinsdale is pretty outdated at this point when working with newer units.


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Is it actually a dual tuner TiVo? I've never known Charter to use TiVo branded DVR boxes...

Bushman


----------



## runt (Aug 11, 2006)

bushman4 said:


> Is it actually a dual tuner TiVo? I've never known Charter to use TiVo branded DVR boxes...
> 
> Bushman


No, I have a Motorola Moxi box right now, but the inability to watch shows it records on my computer is annoying me. Plus its sluggish lately. That and I'd really like to own the device myself


----------

